# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  منوعات مريخاب اون لاين .. صفحة جديدة  ..

## m_mamoon

*[frame="1 80"][justify]



صفحة منوعات مريخاب اونلاين ..صفحة جديدة اتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم 
وهي صفحة منوعة ..جدا جدا جدا

أولا : الرياضة




:: أخبار رياضية محلية  ::
هاشم الزبير يترأس بعثة المريخ الى مدني
(منقول من الصدى)
قرر مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ إسناد رئاسة بعثة الفريق لمدني الى هاشم الزبير عضو المجلس وسيرافق البعثة 19 لاعباً وينتظر أن تغادر الى مدني صباح غدٍ، وسيؤدي الفريق تدريبه الأخير على ملعب المباراة عصر الجمعة، المعروف أن الأحمر يواجه الأفيال السبت في الجولة 13 من بطولة سوداني ون للدوري الممتاز.
المريخ يؤدي تدريبه الرئيسي مساء اليوم لجزيرة الفيل و النفطي يعود لتدريبات المريخ اليوم
(منقول من قوون)
• يؤدي فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ في الثامنة من مساء اليوم بملعبه مرانه الرئيسي والاخير بالخرطوم وذلك استعدادا لمواجهة افيال الجزيرة

بودمدني حيث سيركز البرازيلي كاربوني علي تدريبات اللياقة والطريقة التي سيؤدي بها مباراة السبت امام الافيال.
و اوضح مدير الكرة بنادي المريخ حاتم عبدالغفار بان التونسي عبدالكريم النفطي قد شفي من الاصابة التي تعرض لها وسيعود للتدريبات اعتبارا من مران اليوم استعدادا لمباراة الهلال المرتقبة في نهائي الدورة الاولي للممتاز.

السوكرتا جاهز للهلال.. وتصريحات واثقة لمدرب العرب
(منقول من الصدى)



أعلن عوض عيسى مدرب حي العرب بورتسودان جاهزية فريقه لمواجهة الهلال غداً ببورتسودان وقال عيسى: فريقي لا ينقصه شيئ، أثق في أنه يستطيع تقديم مباراة قوية أمام حامل اللقب وأضاف: أدينا عدداً من التدريبات أعتقد أنها أوصلت اللاعبين إلى جاهزية بدنية فنية ممتازة يمكنهم أداء مباراة كبيرة أمام منافس قوي وأرى أننا قادرون على التفوق في هذه المباراة على الأزرق وتحقيق الفوز عليه، نعم الهلال فريق كبير ومنظم ويملك الدافع من أجل الفوز بنقاط المباراة، عطفاً على تقدم المريخ بثلاث نقاط وأوضح أن الهلال سيسعى إلى الفوز على العرب وفي كل المباريات ليكون قريباً من المريخ، وينتظر الفرصة ليتفوق على الفريق الأحمر، وأبان عيسى أن حسابات الهلال ستجعله يفكر ألف مرة قبل أن يمنح السيطرة للعرب في الملعب وقال: لكن رغم ذلك جهزنا أنفسنا بصورة جيدة ولن ننتظر هدية من الأزرق وإنما سنسعى لنكون الطرف الأفضل في اللقاء بجهد اللاعبين ومساندة أنصارهم وأكد أن الثقة والتركيز لا ينقصان فريقه وامتدح أداء اللاعبين في التدريبات الأخيرة وفي المباراة الإعدادية أمام الأسرة.
   الخرطوم يكسب الشرطة والأولمبي يهزم المريخ في ممتاز السلة
كسب الخرطوم الشرطة في منافسة الدوري الممتاز لكرة السلة أمس الأول 87/74 وفي مباراة ثانية فاز الأولمبي على المريخ 60/57 وتراجع المريخ إلى المركز السادس برصيد 15 نقطة والأولمبي في المركز الخامس بـ16، ويتصدر المكتبة أم درمان المنافسة وتتواصل مباريات الدوري على ملعب اللواء محمد طلعت فريد للألعاب الرياضية بالخرطوم2 بعد غدٍ السبت حيث يلتقى المكتبة أم درمان الخرطوم في المباراة الأولى وفي الثانية يواجه الشرطة المريخ، المعروف أن المباراتين مؤجلتان بسبب مشاركة المكتبة في البطولة العربية بالإسكندرية.

مايكل كوكا: إدارة الهلال لا تعرف القوانين .. ويوسف لم يتسلم مستحقات ستة أشهر(منقول من الصدى)
أكد مايكل كوكا وكيل النيجيري يوسف محمد أنهما حضرا الى الخرطوم للجلوس مع مجلس الهلال والتفاكر، وقال: صلاح إدريس لم يتصل بنا بعد إصابة يوسف محمد، وعند حضورنا الى الخرطوم أيضاً لم يتصل بنا أحد ولم يزرنا أي مسؤول بالهلال، وتحدثنا مع المسؤولين في الاتحاد وأضاف: يبدو أن إدارة الهلال غير ملمة بالقوانين الدولية وقوانين الفيفا، القانون معنا، وأوضح وكيل محمد أن موكله لم يحصل على مستحقات ستة أشهر، وقال كوكا: صلاح إدريس يقول إن يوسف محمد ابنه، فهل يجوز ألا يتصل الوالد بابنه؟
الارباب يفاجيء الجماهير ويحضر تمرين الهلال والفريق يغادر إلى بورتسودان بطائرة خاصة
(منقول من كفرووتر)
 اجرى فريق الكرة بنادي الهلال مساء امس تمرينه الرئيس لمباراة الغد المهمة امام فريق حي العرب ببورتسودان ، وشهد مران الامس عودة رئيس النادي بعد غياب استمر منذ مباراة الاسماعيلي المصري في دور الـ 16 من بطولة الاندية الافريقية والتي خسرها الفريق بثلاثة اهداف مقابل هدف ، وقام الارباب عقب المران بدفع مستحقات اللاعبين المتاخرة كما حرر شيكا بقيمة نفقات ايجار الطائرة الخاصة التي ستقل الفريق فجر الغد إلى بورتسودان اضافة إلى نثريات البعثة ، وقدرت مصادر " كفر و وتر" اجمالي ما دفعه الارباب خلال مران الامس باكثر من 50 مليونا .
=======================================

::اخترنا لكم الأعمدة التالية::


عمود مزمل ابو القاسم
http://alsadda.net/cols.php?dep=38&on=1
عمود حسن محجوب
http://alsadda.net/cols.php?dep=90&on=1

=======================================
::اخبار عالمية ::
الفيفا يطرح 150 ألف تذكرة إضافية لمباريات كأس العالم  


قال جيروم فالك، الأمين العام للاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم، إن 150 ألف تذكرة إضافية لكافة المباريات الأربع والستين خلال نهائيات كأس العالم، ستباع بداية من الجمعة عقب بيع 96 بالمئة من تذاكر المباريات.
وفي احتفال رسمي لتسليم إستاد كيب تاون الفخم المطل على البحر للجنة المنظمة من أجل إقامة مباريات كأس العالم عليه، قال فالك إنه إذا تم بيع بقية التذاكر فإن نسبة الجماهير في استادات البطولة العشرة ستصل إلى 98 بالمئة.
وتم عرض ما يقرب من 2.9 مليون تذكرة للبيع لمتابعة أكثر الأحداث الرياضية جماهيرية على مستوى العالم والذي سيقام على مدار شهر بدءاً من 11 يونيو المقبل.
وقال فالك أن التذاكر الإضافية جاءت من المخزون الخاص بالاتحاد الدولي والذي يحتفظ به إلى الآن لاستخدامه الخاص.
وستتفاوت عدد التذاكر المتاحة لأي إستاد وستبدأ من 200 تذكرة فأكثر وقال فالك الأسبوع الماضي إن المنظمين يشعرون بالقلق تجاه بعض المباريات التي ستستضيفها الاستادات الصغيرة وهي نلسبرويت وبولوكواني وبورت إليزابيث.
وتراجعت التقديرات الأولية للزائرين الأجانب الذين سيحضرون لمتابعة نهائيات كأس العالم والتي كانت تبلغ في البداية 450 ألف متفرج لتبلغ ما بين 300 إلى 370 ألف، وانخفض العدد بسبب الأزمة الاقتصادية العالمية والتكلفة العالية للرحلة الطويلة لحضور كأس العالم والمخاوف بشأن المعدلات العالية لجرائم العنف.

فيديو الاهلي والزمالك في كاس مصر
[youtube][/url][url][/youtube]


   منتخب أستراليا أول الواصلين إلى جنوب أفريقيا 







2010-05-27 02:12:37 
  وصل منتخب أستراليا لكرة القدم الأربعاء إلى جوهانسبورغ فكان أول الواصلين إلى جنوب أفريقيا قبل 15 يوماً من انطلاق منافسات مونديال 2010. وانتظر عدد من الصحافيين وصول المنتخب الأسترالي إلى مطار "أور تامبو" حيث لم يدل أي من اللاعبين بأي تصريح قبل أن يتوجهوا فوراً إلى الفندق الواقع في حي الأعمال في عاصمة جنوب أفريقيا الاقتصادية. 
 وسيجري المنتخب الأسترالي، الذي يضم حالياً 28 لاعباً سيتم إبعاد 5 منهم قبل الموعد المحدد من قبل الاتحاد الدولي (فيفا) في الأول من حزيران/يونيو، أول تدريباته الخميس على أرض إحدى المنشآت المدرسية حسب مدربه الهولندي بيم فيربيك. وتلتقي أستراليا ودياً مع الدنمارك والولايات المتحدة في 1 و5 حزيران/يونيو في رودبورت قرب جوهانسبورغ. وأوقعت القرعة أستراليا في المجموعة الرابعة إلى جانب ألمانيا وغانا وصربيا. 

روبن افضل لاعب في البوندسليجا


حقق الجناح الهولندي الدولي آريين روبن نجم بايرن ميونيخ إنجازا جديدا في مسيرته الكروية بعد فوزه بجائزة أفضل لاعب في الموسم الماضي من دوري الدرجة الأولى الألماني لكرة القدم (بوندسليجا) ، من خلال استفتاء أجرته مجلة "كيكر " الرياضية.

وحصل روبن على 2ر71 بالمائة من الأصوات ، من بين 241 لاعبا بالبوندسليجا جرى عليهم الاستفتاء.

وجاء ادين دزيكو مهاجم فولفسبورج الذي تصدر قائمة الهدافين في المركز الثاني بنسبة 7ر6% يليه باستيان شفانشتايجر لاعب بايرن ميونيخ في المركز الثالث بنسبة 4ر5 % .

وفاز مانويل نوير حارس شالكه بجائزة أفضل حارس بعد أن حصل على 5ر30% من الأصوات يليه رينيه إدلر حارس باير ليفركوزن في المركز الثاني بنسبة 6ر13% ثم هانز يورج بات حارس بايرن في المركز الثالث بنسبة 10% .

وتوج الهولندي لويس فان جال مدرب بايرن ميونيخ بجائزة أفضل مدرب بعد أن قاد فريقه للفوز بلقب الدوري والكأس بجانب احتلال المركز الثاني في دوري أبطال أوروبا في أول موسم له مع الفريق ، وحصل على 7ر34 % من الأصوات ، يليه كريستيان جروس مدرب شتوتجارت في المركز الثاني بنسبة 7ر19 % ثم فيليز ماجات مدرب شالكه في المركز الثالث بنسبة 2ر17 % .



[/frame]
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*انتظرونا ..
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*[frame="1 80"]صفحة الضحك والفرفشة



لقطة اليوم


=========
::نكتة اليوم ::

مسطول داير يلحق الاستوب فجأة عمل 99
قال ليو انشاء الله يدخلوك بيا جامعة الخرطوم

=======
::نكات عربية سريعة::
 واحد أزعر استشيخ

واحد أزعر استشيخ راح ربى لحيه و دقّ على صباحه علامه سجود 
المهم راح على صلاه الجمعه و طلب من الشيخ انه يخطب الجمعه بالناس و هدد الشيخ انو بشرحه بالموس اذا رفض 
المهم الامام خاف و خلاه يخطب الجمعه بعد الخطبه سال الازعر الشيخ كيف كانت الخطبه 
قاله الشيخ وهو خايف مليحه بس في كمن غلط  
اولا: ملك الحبشه اسمه النجاشي مش النغاشي و هو مش من منطقة الغور 
ثانيا: اللي ما بصلي ربنا بحاسبه مش انته اللي بتشل عرضه 
ثالثا: الدخان حرام حتى و لو كنت سكران و فاقد السيطره على عقلك 
رابعا: ابو جهل ما باع بلال لبرشلونه بخمس ملايين 
و بعدين لما تخلص الخطبه بتنزل على الدرج ما بتزحلق على الدربزين       


==

رجل بخيل يراسل زوجته

كتب رجل بخيل رساله إلى زوجته الحبيبة الغالية زوجتي الحبيبة! لا أستطيع إرسال راتبي هذا الشهر، لـذا مرسـلٌ لكِ 100 قـبلـة زوجـك المـخـلــص بعد أسبوع أرسلت الزوجة خطاب رد إلى زوجها زوجي الغالي: شكراً لقبلاتك الـ 100، وإليك تفاصيل صرفها للنفقات: أنفقت مع بائع الحليب قبلتين، أنفقت على البقال 7 قُبَلات، صاحب المنزل يأتي كل يوم ويأخذ قبلة أو قبلتين، أبو اللحم والكرفس ما كانوا راضين بالقبلات بس، لذا أعـطيتهم مـواد أُخــرى، ناس آخرون كالبواب والسباك أخذوا ما يقارب 40 قبلة، رجـاءً لا تقلق علي، لا زال عندي 35 قبلة، وأتمنى أن تكفيني لهذا الشهر، وسوف أتبع هذه الطريقة في الأشهر المقبلة، لأنها حلت لي الكثير من المشاكل. زوجـتك المـخـلــصة 



==
ما هو الفرق ما بين المراه وشفرات الحلاقة جيليت؟؟؟ الجواب: هو ما يستحقه الرجال...




==============
:: الكاميرا الخفية::
[youtube][/url][url][/youtube]


======
::كاركتير::





::حاجة اخيرة::

[/frame]
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*انتظرو ...
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*[frame="1 80"]اخبار متنوعة


 
رماة الحدق:
ولو بشعر مستعار .. عودة الخنفس الى شوارع الخرطوم
2010-05-25 09:16:15   خنفس الشعر أو جعل شكله على طريقة الخنفساء كما يطلق عليها بالانجليزية «Beetles» موضة كانت رائجة في السبعينات من القرن الماضي فكم رأيناها على صور توثق لتلك الفترة من عمر شباب الأمس والناظر لتلك الموضة يرى انها انتهت ومستحيل العودة اليها مرة اخرى ولكنها بدأت تظهر في شوارع الخرطوم وسط شباب الجامعات من جديد.. 
وبدا منظراً ملفتاً في ذلك المطعم الكبير الذى يرتاده أبناء الطبقات الثرية مما جعلني اقترب من طاولة لثلاثة من الشباب يطلقون شعورهم بطريقة الخنفس.. «حسام» «17» عاماً يدرس في الكلية الطبية بدا معجباً بشعره وهو يتحدث لـ «الرأي العام» وقال انه معجب جداً بشكل الفنان احمد مكي الذى اشتهر في فيلم «مرجان احمد مرجان» مع عادل امام واضاف حسام انه قلد هذا الشعر لأنه يشعره بالتميز ويعطيه ثقة بالنفس.. أما وائل زميله بنفس الكلية فاطلق شعره بكثافة اكثر وقال انه عموماً لوك جديد على حد تعبيره واضاف انه موضة رائجة في مصر واشار الى ان كثيراً ما شاهده والده في صوره القديمة بشعر «مخنفس» وبنطلون «شارلستون».. وعند سؤالي لهم عن كيفية عمل مثل هذا الشعر قالوا انهم يتركون شعرهم ينمو لفترة طويلة ثم يذهبون لحلاق «اثيوبي» في منطقة الجريف ويضعون عليه بعض مستحضرات التجميل وكريمات الشعر..
أما المفاجأة التي فجرها «انور» صديقهم الثالث فكانت ان نزع شعره وكان يضعه على رأسه هو باروكة اشتراها من مصر وعند سؤالي لهم وانا اغادر هل يجد الشعر قبولاً عند الفتيات اجابوني الثلاثة ضاحكين بل يجد جاذبية شديدة وتجذبهن كثيراً هذه الموضة القديمة المتجددة..! 


===
  لقد ازداد إقبال المواطن على شراء مياه الشرب المعدنية أو المياه الصحية المعبأة في قوارير كبيرة وعبوات صغيرة، وخصوصاً في فصل الصيف خوفاً من الأمراض ولوثوقهم بأن المياه المعدنية أصلح من مياه الشرب العادية، بينما هم يجهلون تماماً سلامة وصحة إنتاج هذه المياه من التلاعب والغش الصناعي. 
وقد توصلت دراسة حديثة إلى أن المياه المعبأة تحتوي على البكتيريا بشكل أكثر من مياه الحنفية، موضحة أن بعض المياه المعبأة تحتوي على البكتيريا بنسبة تصل إلى أكثر من المعدل المسموح به بـ100 مرة . 
ووجد العلماء من مختبرات كريست في كندا، أن 70% من المياه المعبأة المتواجدة في المحلات التجارية تحتوي على معدلات عالية من البكتيريا، مشيرين إلى أن مياه الحنفية تحتوي على بكتيريا أقل من المياه المعبأة، طبقاً لما ورد بوكالة "أنباء البحرين" اليوم الأربعاء. وأكدت الدكتورة سونيش ازام أن المياه المعبأة لا ترقى إلى مستوى النقاء، موضحة أن بعض المياه المعبأة تحتوي على بكتيريا بمعدلات تفوق المعدل المسموح به بمئة مرة، داعية إلى وضع ضوابط أكثر على اصحاب المصانع التي تصنع المياه المعبأة. 
ونقلت صحيفة "الديلي تيلجراف" البريطانية عن الدكتورة سونيش قولها أيضا" إنه ليس من المتوقع أن تكون المياه المعبأة خالية تماماً من البكتيريا إلا أن معدل البكتيريا الملاحظ في هذه الدراسة كانت عالية جداً، لذا تنصح الأشخاص بالشرب من مياه الحنفية إذا كانت ذات نوعية جيدة. 
يجب توافر شروط 
 ومن جانبه، أكد حسن خالد رئيس الهيئة القومية لمياه الشرب والصرف الصحي، لـ"محيط"، أن المياه العادية تحتوي على نسبة من الأملاح وهذا الشرط لا يتوافر في المياه المعدنية لذلك تعتبر غير مطابقة للمواصفات الأمر الذي يجعلها غير صحية. 
ويرى دكتور محمد مصطفى حماد أستاذ الأراضي والمياه بكلية الزراعة جامعة الأزهر، أن لكل شركة مياه بئراً خاصة بها ومرخصا لها ولها بصمة خاصة في المعامل المركزية، لذا ترجع نسبة التلوث في المياه حسب مصدرها وحسب شركات التعبئة الخاصة بها، مشيراً إلى التأكد من حفاظ البئر على الاشتراطات القياسية المسموح بها والخضوع إلى المعامل المركزية. 
وفي نفس الصدد، حذّرت دراسة ألمانية الرجال المعتادين على تناول المياه المعدنية المحفوظة في عبوات بلاستيكية من أنهم معرضون للإصابة بضعف في الخصوبة. وأوضحت الدراسة التي أجريت على 100 رجل في جامعة جوتيه الألمانية بفرانكفورت، أن الزجاجات البلاستيكية قد تتسبب في اضطرابات في الغدد الصماء؛ مما أدى إلى تراجع كبير في خصوبة الرجال بسبب زيادة هرمونات الأنوثة. 
وأشار العالم مارتين واجنر إلى أن هرمون الأنوثة المعروف علمياً باسم "اوستروجين" قد زاد بنسبة 60 % في أجسام الرجال الذين اعتادوا شرب المياه المعدنية في زجاجات بلاستيكية مقارنة بالرجال الذين اعتادوا شرب المياه من العبوات الزجاجية. 
كما كشفت الابحاث العلمية الحديثة أن الزجاجات البلاستيكية التى أعتاد عليها الغالبية لحفظ المياة تصدر مواداً كيميائية سامة ضارة بصحة الانسان عند تعرضها للسوائل أو الماء مهما كانت درجة حرارته مرتفعة أو منخفضة. ووجد الباحثون أن الزجاجات القديمة والحديثة على حد سواء عند تعرضها لماء مغلى أو ساخن تصدر نحو 55 ضعف المادة الكيميائية السامة بصورة أسرع، وذلك بالمقارنة قبل تعرضها للماء الساخن. 
وكانت الدراسات السابقة قد أظهرت أنه عند خدش أسطح زجاجات البلاستيكية أو غلى رضاعات الأطفال فإنها تصدر مادة "بى.بى.إيه" الكيميائية السامة.
==
من صحيفة الوطن:
الإسهالات تـجتاح القضارف
القضارف: محمد سلمان
اجتاحت موجة من مرض الإسهالات الحادة مدينة القضارف، وأثار الانتشار السريع للمرض الهلع والذعر وسط المواطنين الذين حمّلوا سلطات البلدية مسؤولية تفشي المرض، وطالبوا والي القضارف المنتخب كرم الله عباس الشيخ بالتدخل للحد من انتشار المرض ومحاسبة سلطات بلدية القضارف لتقصيرها تجاه قضايا النظافة وصحة البيئة. وأبلغ مواطنون «الوطن» أمس بانتشار مرض الإسهالات في أحياء واسعة شملت حي النصر والجمهورية والجباراب شرق والملك والميدان والمفرقعات والصوفي والناظر وديم بُكر واكتوبر، وانتقد المواطنون تجاهل البلدية لبرامج إصحاح البيئة ومشروعات النظافة. وكان القيادي البارز بالمؤتمر الوطني الأمين عبداللطيف البدوي قد وجه انتقادات حادة لسلطات البلدية واتهمها بالاهتمام بالإيرادات على حساب برامج تطوير وترقية المدينة.
وقالت مصادر صحية أمس إن كرنتينة المرضى بمستشفى القضارف التعليمي استقبلت 17 حالة إصابة هربت منها 3 حالات، وتلقى 6 مصابين العلاج بالمستشفى، بينما يتلقى العلاج بالكرنتينة حتى أمس 8 حالات، ونفت المصادر أن يكون المرض بسبب تلوث المياه. وقالت إن الوالي المنتخب كان قد وقف في وقت سابق على نظم الكلورة بهيئة المياه والتي تُعد من افضل نظم الكلورة بالسودان.

==
من صحيفة الصحافة
   9 آلاف عامل أجنبي بالسودان
 الخرطوم : الصحافة: ارتفع عدد العمالة الأجنبية فى السودان إلى حوالى تسعة آلاف شخص حسب إحصاءات صادرة عن وزارة العمل، وقال المختص فى شؤون علاقات العمل د.عبدالرحمن حيدوب إن أسباباً عديدة تضافرت لدخول العمالة الوافدة، أبرزها الخبرات وانخفاض تشغيلهم. 
وأشار فى منتدى حول إحصاء العمالة خلال برنامج لإعداد 212 من الفنيين فى مجال التقنيات الكهربائية، إلى أهمية إجراء مسوحات لتحديد العمالة السودانية المتخصصة وحصرها باستمرار، مبيناً أهمية زيادة التنسيق بين أصحاب الأعمال والشركات والنقابات والمستثمرين الأجانب. 
ودار جدل كثيف في السودان خلال العام الماضي حول العمالة الوافدة، وطالبت جهات عديدة بترحيل كل العمالة التي تقوم بأعمال هامشية، خاصة البنغلادشية، وحددت وزارة العمل السودانية نهاية العام الماضي لترحيلهم، فيما دعت جهات عديدة إلى التمسك بالعمالة الفنية والماهرة والاستغناء عن العمالة الهامشية. 
[/frame]
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*نتمنى ان تكون قد اعجبتكم ..اقتراحتكم تهمني للحسين المستمر وشكرا
                        	*

----------


## nona

*مبالــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــغة ياود المامون 
تسلم يارائع
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*نونا سرني مرورك
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*مشكوووووووووووووور
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*والله روعه من جد
ماشاء الله واصل بلا انقطاع 
شغل نضيف
...
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*acba77  و مرهف سرني مروركما
                        	*

----------


## أوهاج

*يا سلام عليك ياود المأمون
                        	*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*جهد مُقدر وكبير ورائع.. تسلم يا صفوة .
*

----------


## هيثم صديق

*عايز لى فقرة يا فقرى معاك ....احلى من صحيفة ناسها مساهرةو............... انت كده ...اصبعى لى فوق وحاة محمد مناع وايهاب ورياض و...حمص
                        	*

----------

